# Residential galvy kitchen drain reapair



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Some shots of a 2" galvy kitchen drain i worked on yesterday




















































































i know not the cleanist cut :laughing:

i know i spelled repair wrong in the title lol....


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

How do u post pics


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice......I like the Wolverine Brass p-trap in the 'after' pic. WB calls it the 'repair trap.' Maybe it's not WB, but it looks like it.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That looks like very nice work.

Do you have to run copper?

How long did that project take? 

What kind of torch do you use to sweat that larger pipe?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

My question is .. why in the hell didn't you use some form of plastic piping????


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Top notch work just like always PW....:thumbsup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> My question is .. why in the hell didn't you use some form of plastic piping????


 
No plastic allowed in SF. I wish we were held to similar restrictions. It would be nice to do that sort of work vs. ABS/PVC. No way in hell I'm going to do work like that around here 99% of the time primarily due to cost. Nobody's willing to pay for that.






Paul


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

It look good, nice and neat, but that looks like a pressure tee, should be a copper dwv drainage fitting.
And is that tee 1 1/2 x 1 1/4 x 1 1/2? Then connecting back to 1 1/2 galv vent?


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

NYC Plumber said:


> It look good, nice and neat, but that looks like a pressure tee, should be a copper dwv drainage fitting.
> And is that tee 1 1/2 x 1 1/4 x 1 1/2? Then connecting back to 1 1/2 galv vent?


I see fom thexisting pic te vent is 1 1/4 nevermind.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> No plastic allowed in SF. I wish we were held to similar restrictions. It would be nice to do that sort of work vs. ABS/PVC. No way in hell I'm going to do work like that around here 99% of the time primarily due to cost. Nobody's willing to pay for that.
> 
> Paul


They dont allow plastic waste, but they allow plastic water?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

NYC Plumber said:


> They dont allow plastic waste, but they allow plastic water?


 
Looks like its Cu painted white.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Looks like its Cu painted white.


Good point, i guess i missed that. Nice paint job. They fooled me lol.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice job:thumbup:.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Well as mentioned by other members in the city & county i work in plastic piping is not approved due to fire codes.. The san tee is not a pressure fitting by any means its a san tee dwv 2 x 1 1/2 x 1 1/2 and the galvy vent is 1 1/2 not 1 1/4...

but thanks for the compliments guys :yes:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Nice......I like the Wolverine Brass p-trap in the 'after' pic. WB calls it the 'repair trap.' Maybe it's not WB, but it looks like it.


its actually a 17 ga. ground joint keeney trap


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Indie said:


> That looks like very nice work.
> 
> Do you have to run copper? *- yeah or ci *
> 
> ...


i use a - 5 tip up to 2" dwv.... the way you gotta do it is pre fab as much as possible you wont catch me trying to sweat near that tar paper or dry as hell joist bays. The entire copper line was pre fabed then dropped down the wall and connected with no hub


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumbworker said:


> i use a - 5 tip up to 2" dwv.... the way you gotta do it is pre fab as much as possible you wont catch me trying to sweat near that tar paper or dry as hell joist bays. The entire copper line was pre fabed then dropped down the wall and connected with no hub


 That's some very clean looking work.

Are you allowed to use 50/50 on copper DWV?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

yup you can use 50/50..i prefer the lead free though nowadays... caps much better than lead


----------

